# Working Holiday visa - how does 'first come - first serve' work? + Medical check?



## Mamainak (May 20, 2012)

Hi,

I know that working holiday visa has a certain number of places and I'm wondering how does it work once they announce applications are open on the website? 
What if some people send applications earlier to ensure their documents are there first?

Also, people told me I need a medical check for this visa but I can't find that requirement anywhere?

Thank you again!!!


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

There is no need to send it early. 2013 opens December 12th. The UK has over 5 thousand places. 

Medical is not needed in most cases. If your working in health care then you'll need a medical.


----------



## Mamainak (May 20, 2012)

Ah, but I'm not applying as an UK citizen, I'm applying as a Croatian citizen which means there will probably be around 300 places...



Geggs1 said:


> There is no need to send it early. 2013 opens December 12th. The UK has over 5 thousand places.
> 
> Medical is not needed in most cases. If your working in health care then you'll need a medical.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Applications must be post dated the day the program opens (or later).

You don't need a medical (occupation exceptions, if any, aside) as you can't take advantage of the Canadian public health care system. You must pay for your own insurance while you are in the country. You do need police certificates, and I guess you'll need them for Croatia and the UK.


----------



## Mamainak (May 20, 2012)

Hi, thanks!

Yes, I know about medical insurance and police checks...About medical insurance, can I get a travel one? Or there's a special for this situation?




G-Mo said:


> Applications must be post dated the day the program opens (or later).
> 
> You don't need a medical (occupation exceptions, if any, aside) as you can't take advantage of the Canadian public health care system. You must pay for your own insurance while you are in the country. You do need police certificates, and I guess you'll need them for Croatia and the UK.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Applications must be post dated the day the program opens (or later).
> 
> You don't need a medical (occupation exceptions, if any, aside) as you can't take advantage of the Canadian public health care system. You must pay for your own insurance while you are in the country. You do need police certificates, and I guess you'll need them for Croatia and the UK.


The poster called "Wulanadian" over on the Britain branch has good things to say about healthcareinternational.com... apparently she and her husband have used them for years.


----------



## Mamainak (May 20, 2012)

Thank you, will look into it!!


----------



## Mamainak (May 20, 2012)

Sorry, me again. I was wondering, what if my potential employer has a health insurance for its employees? Then I wouldn't need to buy insurance EXCEPT that I need it in order to enter the country.


----------

